# No rest for the already ground!



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't got a grinder yet, and so am shopping locally.

I assume that is the best policy, and it should also be brewed and drunk as soon as possible, and not rested as I understand is wise if you buy whole beans subsequent to their being roasted by the supplier?

The supplier I assume will rest the roasted beans prior grinding and sale?


----------

